# What type of salt for wet brine?



## Jabiru (Apr 29, 2019)

Everything I have read says kosher salt, I can’t get it where I live.

So many types of salt I’m confused, anyone know a good substitute?

If I inject the brine first does that speed things up?


----------



## Nole4L (Apr 29, 2019)

Sea salt works for me.  I've substituted it for kosher without issues.


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 29, 2019)

Use Morton regular non iodized salt.  Make sure you weigh it as volume is different between salt types.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 29, 2019)

Morton's pickling & canning salt is what I use.
Walmart carries it.
It dissolves very quickly.
Al


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 29, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Morton's pickling & canning salt is what I use.
> Walmart carries it.
> It dissolves very quickly.
> Al



 I use that if I can't find kosher salt.


----------



## Jabiru (Apr 29, 2019)

Thank you, sea salt is something I can get.



SmokinAl said:


> Morton's pickling & canning salt



Unfortunately another one I can’t get.

Do you guys inject the brine?


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 29, 2019)

I use Mrs. Wagers Pickling and canning , because it does not clump up . If you can't get any of those just use plain non iodine salt as mentioned above . 
If your asking about injecting bacon ? , I don't . Other things I do .


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 29, 2019)

Just use something non iodized. Kosher salt is preferred because it does not have any impurities. Some salts like sea salt have minerals that can affect the taste of the sausage and give it a 'metallic' after taste.... but some people are use to sea salt and like it.
Biggest thing is no iodine and weigh the salt. Measuring by volume is not accurate because it depends on how the salt is ground, fine salt will weigh more than coarse salt per equal volume....


----------



## Jabiru (May 25, 2019)

I ended up grabbing Sea Salt flakes natural, all I could get. It works fine as you guys said.

Thanks for that Indaswamp: I mixed 50 gram of salt per litre of water and sugar as per Pops Brine. 

Did Salmon, Snook and scallops with it @ 8 hours. They came out of the smoker real good.

Also brined loins @ 12 days. Not to salty at all.

I’ll follow smoking Als recipe below with Pops brine for the loins next time.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/canadian-bacon-lots-of-qview.242914/


----------

